# My house!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I noticed that also at my house! :smt011 :smt011 :smt011 :smt011


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

My house at 8:07 PM

Fair

99°F
(37°C) 
Humidity: 44 %
Wind Speed: NE 6 MPH
Barometer: 29.91"
Dewpoint: 73°F (23°C)
Heat Index: 111°F (44°C


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Yea. Here in Northern Kansas we got to 110.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

P97 said:


> My house at 8:07 PM
> 
> Fair
> 
> ...


Your cheatin', P97..........you gotta' breeze!!!!:smt022


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Your cheatin', P97..........you gotta' breeze!!!!:smt022


hahaha


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

OK, 2400.......go ahead and tell us how hot (not) it is in the mountains. Let's get it over with. :smt011 :smt011 :smt011


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Charlie said:


> OK, 2400.......go ahead and tell us how hot (not) it is in the mountains. Let's get it over with. :smt011 :smt011 :smt011


Where in the heck is he, I thought he was coming back today.........the place is going to pot with out him. :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

He's here, lurkin'. He probably feels bad chattin' with us 'cause it so cool where he is and hot as hell everywhere else. Yeah, right. He posted somewhere around here about 8:30 tonite.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

jwkimber45.......the place is going to pot with out him. :smt082 :smt082[/QUOTE said:


> gee .........thanks JW, says alot about the rest of us :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Correctamundo, RC


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> gee .........thanks JW, says alot about the rest of us :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:





> Correctamundo, RC


Whats it say about myself???? :smt082 :smt082 :smt082

2400.........where are yoooouuuuuu............:smt071 :smt071


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Charlie said:


> OK, 2400.......go ahead and tell us how hot (not) it is in the mountains. Let's get it over with. :smt011 :smt011 :smt011


 It was 50 when I got up, it's starting to heat up. It's 62.7* right now. :mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Need any visitors???? I could use some mountain air......


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Need any visitors???? I could use some mountain air......


Sure come on up! :mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I'll stop by and pick up M2 - We'll have a hell of a good time....


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> I'll stop by and pick up M2 - We'll have a hell of a good time....


Now there's a good idea. :smt023


----------

